# Recommendations for builders local to Tomar



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi all, 
We are fast approaching completion of our property purchase in a small village just outside of Tomar. I have already made contact with an English builder who is going to come round to the house to give me some quotes. I do however think it might be worth getting at least one other quote whilst we are out there in the next month or so. 

If anyone is able to recommend either an English speaking 'local' builder who will undertake jobs such as: building/fitting an internal staircase, screeding floors, replacing roof tiles etc, I would be very grateful if you could pm me their details.

I hope it is ok to ask this on the forum.
Thank-you.


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Hmmm, with no responses as yet to my search for English speaking builders near Tomar, maybe I need to broaden my search a little. Can anyone recommend a builder near (ish) to Tomar who maybe does not speak English - I have downloaded a handy little translator app on my phone instead today which I think I know how to use !!!!! Please message me any info. Thank-you


----------

